# What to Expect? Help!



## miss_dre (May 13, 2008)

Hiya everyone!

Okay, so first off, I have a friend who is a model for CIMA (Canadian International Modelling Agency), and she managed to put in a good work about me to the event coordinator, who is in charge of the first ever Ottawa Fashion Week. Well the woman gave me a call yesterday and completely made my day by telling me that she'd love to have me as part of the makeup artist team for the shows! Yay!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There is only one problem... I have never done this before so I have no idea what to expect! I know it will be a fast paced, go go go type of thing... so I am prepared for that. But, I would love some feedback from anyone who has done this type of thing. Any advice would be wonderful. What do I need to bring? My brushes, e/s, lip stuff, blush mascara and all that... but what about foundations? Are any products provided at all? I will stop by MAC to get some disposable mascara and lipgloss brushes, sponges, and makeup remover towelettes... What else should I bring with me?

Sorry if I am rambling, but thank you for reading this and for any help you may be able to provide!


----------



## MACisME (May 13, 2008)

you should do i search on here for "makeup kits" or just go to camerareadycosmetics.com.. theres a bunch of things u can get if you wanna start doing that stuff.


----------



## miss_dre (May 13, 2008)

That's not exactly what my question was, but thank you, that link is helpful.

I just need to know sort of what to expect, and what (if any) makeup is provided already, so that I know what I need to bring from my stuff.


----------



## MACForME (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_dre* 

 
_Hiya everyone!

Okay, so first off, I have a friend who is a model for CIMA (Canadian International Modelling Agency), and she managed to put in a good work about me to the event coordinator, who is in charge of the first ever Ottawa Fashion Week. Well the woman gave me a call yesterday and completely made my day by telling me that she'd love to have me as part of the makeup artist team for the shows! Yay!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is only one problem... I have never done this before so I have no idea what to expect! I know it will be a fast paced, go go go type of thing... so I am prepared for that. But, I would love some feedback from anyone who has done this type of thing. Any advice would be wonderful. What do I need to bring? My brushes, e/s, lip stuff, blush mascara and all that... but what about foundations? Are any products provided at all? I will stop by MAC to get some disposable mascara and lipgloss brushes, sponges, and makeup remover towelettes... What else should I bring with me?

Sorry if I am rambling, but thank you for reading this and for any help you may be able to provide!_

 

WHen I'm doing a show, I bring all my own stuff. and lots and lots of disposable items! I only have a few foundations and mix them to create the right shade. 

But for me, its one person at a time. When one of them is late, it screws up everthing and then it becomes GO! GO! GO!.. 

You might want to write them a note, thanking them for the opportunity &  ask them what to expect so "you are prepared" as well as whats expected etc.. etc.. it sounds professional and you get your information.


----------



## miss_dre (May 14, 2008)

Thank you that was very helpful!! I will make sure to stock up on disposables! haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The event starts next thursday so I don't think the note will be as effective as it would have been had I found out earlier about this, but it is a good idea!!


----------



## __allie__ (May 18, 2008)

i wouldn't rely on them providing any makeup (however if they do- awesome!). i'd bring your whole kit and plan to mix foundations. 

i'd recommend getting some wax paper palettes so you don't have to worry about cleaning and wiping down after each model.   also if you have multiples of each brush you use- awesome!  if not i'd invest in cinema secret's brush cleaner- it will disinfect and it dries in a minute or two with most brushes.  at the very least make sure you have lots of 99% alcohol to spray everything down with in between models because even if you use disposables it's really easy to cross contaminate products in that kind of rushed environment.   i've met models with crazy eye issues that they got from doing runway-  you definitely don't want to be that artist.  good luck!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 21, 2008)

Honestly, I don't have any good advice... but that sounds so cool! GOOD LUCK


----------



## Ciara (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_WHen I'm doing a show, I bring all my own stuff. and lots and lots of disposable items! I only have a few foundations and mix them to create the right shade. 

But for me, its one person at a time. When one of them is late, it screws up everthing and then it becomes GO! GO! GO!.. 

You might want to write them a note, thanking them for the opportunity &  ask them what to expect so "you are prepared" as well as whats expected etc.. etc.. it sounds professional and you get your information._

 

In general, which foundations are must haves in your kit and what shades do you use for mixing?


----------



## _ohmygosh (May 22, 2008)

^ I'd like to know too!

Congrats and good luck *miss_dre *!


----------

